# Hopedale La Report



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 Boat trip today! Billy Johnson and crew took a day off from sorting mail for the US Postal Service to sample the fishing in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:Street><st1:address>Hopedale LA.</st1:address></st1:Street> Well we got decent weather and LIVE SHRIMP which made fro a great day. We fished the outer bays and close in rigs and put together a good catch of fish with trout up to four lbs. live shrimp under corks and on the bottom had the trout coming in the boat steady. Finished up working some points in the marsh to top off the boxes with redfish. Really fun trip great group of guy?s too. Look forward to seeing these guy?s again this fall. Thanks to Capt. Nathan for helping out with this group.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">105 Speckled trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">11 Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">5 Drums<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">THE SUMMER TROUT RUN IS JUST STARTING. GIVE US A CALL AND GET IN ON THE CATCHING!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

